
Show HN: G3N – Go 3D Game Engine - leonsal
https://github.com/g3n/engine
======
imaginenore
It needs way better pictures to sell itself to the developers. A wireframed
sphere is not very inspiring.

~~~
danaugrs
See the repository of the engine demo:
[https://github.com/g3n/g3nd](https://github.com/g3n/g3nd)

It has an animated gif in the README showing more functionality.

